# A new type of screen mount



## hudmut (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.users.qwest.net/~kmaxon/page/side/robot119_137.htm

After looking about the net and finding the above web site i went to bed thinking i want to make some thing a bit fancy of no real use. 

Because after seeing what this chap had made and the length he goes to in his designs just to mount the most mundane of things i wanted to do the same. At the same time i was looking for a new screen mount for my home PC well that's wear my idea comes in why not make one for the mill. Yes iv sort of cheated it was all done on cnc but don't be fooled there is still a few hrs gone in to the CAD side of things and as I'm still learning how to use my cnc mill it means a nice little test to see what i can do in cad and all so how the hell you hold things down with jigs and so on.

Iv put this up just because iv never seen any one do any thing like it before and thought you might like to see some thing a bit of beat for a change. 

And I'm sorry if my text is hard to read i find it very hard that why i don't post if i can help it


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 21, 2010)

Hudmut,

I like it. Nice details.

There definitely is an advantage to using CNC when machining complex part contours.

SAM


----------



## New_Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

wow thats cool and its not overboard if its shiny


----------



## hudmut (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheers boys I'm glad you like it.

But there is a floor in my plan after mounting it to night its not really that stiff with a 19 inch TFT swinging on the end of it.

So I'm going to add to it a load more as well as add in cable runs and clips

Should i know when to stop with some thing by now?


----------



## Chazz (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent start for newbie cnc, I hope to convert my stuff to cnc as budget allows. Nice looking work. Thm:

Regards,
Chazz


----------

